# Re: SALH



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lorraine Marler" <lrmarler69@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Tue, 14 Mar 2000 03:10:15 GMT*
John
Sorry, but Tpr Ritz is from A SQN in the hat.  I am in B SQN in Edmonton.  I 
have a couple buddies in 15 Svc Bn if you would like to send a message to 
someone there just let me know and I will pass it on.  Or if you would just 
like to know who is there let me know and I will find out for you.
Tpr Marler
SALH B
>From: "John Davis" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: SALH
>Date: Sun, 12 Mar 2000 18:56:39 -0500
>
>Dave Ritz,
>SALH..if I‘m not mistaken, that‘s the unit R up on CFB Greisbach? If so,
>how‘s things going over at 15 Svc Bn? Used to be there until 88 then went
>Reg. Just wondering about changes on the old stomping grounds. Can email 
>off
>the list if you choose. No point in boring everyone to tears with details.
>Cheers!
>
>John
>3 RCR
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 17:12:51 -0600*
I assume/hope you mean "pomp" rather than "pompus". 
Didn‘t know that Brian Hodgson had "retired" so recently
now he can return to being just the Province of Alberta‘s Sergeant At
Arms.
Some from the East/Central or even within Alburda may wonder why the
"South" Alberta Light Horse has a squadron way up in Edmonton. Well, I‘m
going to tell you anyway!
The South Alberta Regiment, based in Medicine Hat, was mobilized as
Infantry in WW2 and the moblization took place in Edmonton, and two of
the rifle coys were raised in Edmonton. Before reaching England the SAR
was converted to armoured. The SAR was rebadged to the SALH in 1954.
Edmonton‘s armoured unit, the 19th Alberta Dragoons, although it had a
squadron in the field overseas in WW1 was not moblized as such in WW2.
Sadly, the 19D was placed on the Supplementary Order of Battle in early
1965, leaving "Northern" Alberta without an armd unit or sub-unit in the
PRes for the next decade until the SALH transferred B Sqn to Edmonton.
Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com wrote:
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.  SALH just had a change of command and LCol
> Hodgson signed over command to LCol Douglas in a typical pompous and elaborate
> Cavalry ceremony in Medicine Hat a couple of weeks back.  In proper tradition
> and with great style, LCol Hodgson took a mount from our Riding Troop and after
> taking his horse up on his back haunches, left the parade square.   You have to
> love that.
> 
> Ian Edwards  on 10/12/2000 03:17:48 PM
> 
> Please respond to army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> 
> To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> cc:    bcc: Troy Steele/IPL
> Subject:  Re: 2000 Cav Dinner In Edmonton
> 
> Good for the Sally Horse South Alberta Light Horse. At least the
> cavalry/armd have always had enough sense at a mess dinner to break
> after the dinner and before the speeches to allow members to "water
> their horses". How do you spell ‘relief‘? Give my regards to LCol
> B.Hodgson he started well, one of my pte‘s in the LEdmnR but I must
> decline your RSVP.
> 
> Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com wrote:
> >
> > For those who have not received an invitation the Annual Cavalry Dinner it is
> on
> > Saturday October 28, 2000, at the Petroleum Club this year in Edmonton.
> >
> > The guest speaker is Dr. Leslie Green whose accomplishments as an interpreter,
> > author and warrior are impressive to say the least.  Give me an email if you
> > would like to attend.  It should be an impressive event as always.
> >
> > Thanks
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 19:56:54 -0600*
Brian will actually be going to the job of Assistant Chief of Staff ACOS
at 41 CBG HQ.
----- Original Message -----
From: Ian Edwards 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 5:12 PM
Subject: Re: SALH
> I assume/hope you mean "pomp" rather than "pompus".
> Didn‘t know that Brian Hodgson had "retired" so recently
> now he can return to being just the Province of Alberta‘s Sergeant At
> Arms.
>
> Some from the East/Central or even within Alburda may wonder why the
> "South" Alberta Light Horse has a squadron way up in Edmonton. Well, I‘m
> going to tell you anyway!
>
> The South Alberta Regiment, based in Medicine Hat, was mobilized as
> Infantry in WW2 and the moblization took place in Edmonton, and two of
> the rifle coys were raised in Edmonton. Before reaching England the SAR
> was converted to armoured. The SAR was rebadged to the SALH in 1954.
> Edmonton‘s armoured unit, the 19th Alberta Dragoons, although it had a
> squadron in the field overseas in WW1 was not moblized as such in WW2.
> Sadly, the 19D was placed on the Supplementary Order of Battle in early
> 1965, leaving "Northern" Alberta without an armd unit or sub-unit in the
> PRes for the next decade until the SALH transferred B Sqn to Edmonton.
>
>
> Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com wrote:
> >
> > Thank you for your kind words.  SALH just had a change of command and
LCol
> > Hodgson signed over command to LCol Douglas in a typical pompous and
elaborate
> > Cavalry ceremony in Medicine Hat a couple of weeks back.  In proper
tradition
> > and with great style, LCol Hodgson took a mount from our Riding Troop
and after
> > taking his horse up on his back haunches, left the parade square.   You
have to
> > love that.
> >
> > Ian Edwards  on 10/12/2000 03:17:48 PM
> >
> > Please respond to army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >
> > To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > cc:    bcc: Troy Steele/IPL
> > Subject:  Re: 2000 Cav Dinner In Edmonton
> >
> > Good for the Sally Horse South Alberta Light Horse. At least the
> > cavalry/armd have always had enough sense at a mess dinner to break
> > after the dinner and before the speeches to allow members to "water
> > their horses". How do you spell ‘relief‘? Give my regards to LCol
> > B.Hodgson he started well, one of my pte‘s in the LEdmnR but I must
> > decline your RSVP.
> >
> > Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com wrote:
> > >
> > > For those who have not received an invitation the Annual Cavalry
Dinner it is
> > on
> > > Saturday October 28, 2000, at the Petroleum Club this year in
Edmonton.
> > >
> > > The guest speaker is Dr. Leslie Green whose accomplishments as an
interpreter,
> > > author and warrior are impressive to say the least.  Give me an email
if you
> > > would like to attend.  It should be an impressive event as always.
> > >
> > > Thanks
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 08:04:00 -0600*
it is the cavalry, pompous seems to fit better, anyone can have pomp, but the
cav.... pompous.....
"Donald Schepens"  on 10/15/2000 07:56:54 PM
Please respond to army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
cc:    bcc: Troy Steele/IPL
Subject:  Re: SALH
Brian will actually be going to the job of Assistant Chief of Staff ACOS
at 41 CBG HQ.
----- Original Message -----
From: Ian Edwards 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 5:12 PM
Subject: Re: SALH
> I assume/hope you mean "pomp" rather than "pompus".
> Didn‘t know that Brian Hodgson had "retired" so recently
> now he can return to being just the Province of Alberta‘s Sergeant At
> Arms.
>
> Some from the East/Central or even within Alburda may wonder why the
> "South" Alberta Light Horse has a squadron way up in Edmonton. Well, I‘m
> going to tell you anyway!
>
> The South Alberta Regiment, based in Medicine Hat, was mobilized as
> Infantry in WW2 and the moblization took place in Edmonton, and two of
> the rifle coys were raised in Edmonton. Before reaching England the SAR
> was converted to armoured. The SAR was rebadged to the SALH in 1954.
> Edmonton‘s armoured unit, the 19th Alberta Dragoons, although it had a
> squadron in the field overseas in WW1 was not moblized as such in WW2.
> Sadly, the 19D was placed on the Supplementary Order of Battle in early
> 1965, leaving "Northern" Alberta without an armd unit or sub-unit in the
> PRes for the next decade until the SALH transferred B Sqn to Edmonton.
>
>
> Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com wrote:
> >
> > Thank you for your kind words.  SALH just had a change of command and
LCol
> > Hodgson signed over command to LCol Douglas in a typical pompous and
elaborate
> > Cavalry ceremony in Medicine Hat a couple of weeks back.  In proper
tradition
> > and with great style, LCol Hodgson took a mount from our Riding Troop
and after
> > taking his horse up on his back haunches, left the parade square.   You
have to
> > love that.
> >
> > Ian Edwards  on 10/12/2000 03:17:48 PM
> >
> > Please respond to army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >
> > To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > cc:    bcc: Troy Steele/IPL
> > Subject:  Re: 2000 Cav Dinner In Edmonton
> >
> > Good for the Sally Horse South Alberta Light Horse. At least the
> > cavalry/armd have always had enough sense at a mess dinner to break
> > after the dinner and before the speeches to allow members to "water
> > their horses". How do you spell ‘relief‘? Give my regards to LCol
> > B.Hodgson he started well, one of my pte‘s in the LEdmnR but I must
> > decline your RSVP.
> >
> > Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com wrote:
> > >
> > > For those who have not received an invitation the Annual Cavalry
Dinner it is
> > on
> > > Saturday October 28, 2000, at the Petroleum Club this year in
Edmonton.
> > >
> > > The guest speaker is Dr. Leslie Green whose accomplishments as an
interpreter,
> > > author and warrior are impressive to say the least.  Give me an email
if you
> > > would like to attend.  It should be an impressive event as always.
> > >
> > > Thanks
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 16:34:48 -0600*
There are some very good reasons why cavalry regiments were converted to
armoured, circa 1940, not just to give them something to do in a
technological era. And it behooves any junior officer to understand
them. I don‘t know any positive connotations to "pompus" and never
having been cavalry/armd, and you are armd, I‘ll "pass" on defending
them, except to say:
a Ya dances with the ones that brung ya.
b Cavalry added ‘tone‘ to an otherwise nasty brawl or some cliche like
that.
Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com wrote:
> 
> it is the cavalry, pompous seems to fit better, anyone can have pomp, but the
> cav.... pompous.....
> 
> "Donald Schepens"  on 10/15/2000 07:56:54 PM
> 
> Please respond to army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> 
> To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> cc:    bcc: Troy Steele/IPL
> Subject:  Re: SALH
> 
> Brian will actually be going to the job of Assistant Chief of Staff ACOS
> at 41 CBG HQ.
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Ian Edwards 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 5:12 PM
> Subject: Re: SALH
> 
> > I assume/hope you mean "pomp" rather than "pompus".
> > Didn‘t know that Brian Hodgson had "retired" so recently
> > now he can return to being just the Province of Alberta‘s Sergeant At
> > Arms.
> >
> > Some from the East/Central or even within Alburda may wonder why the
> > "South" Alberta Light Horse has a squadron way up in Edmonton. Well, I‘m
> > going to tell you anyway!
> >
> > The South Alberta Regiment, based in Medicine Hat, was mobilized as
> > Infantry in WW2 and the moblization took place in Edmonton, and two of
> > the rifle coys were raised in Edmonton. Before reaching England the SAR
> > was converted to armoured. The SAR was rebadged to the SALH in 1954.
> > Edmonton‘s armoured unit, the 19th Alberta Dragoons, although it had a
> > squadron in the field overseas in WW1 was not moblized as such in WW2.
> > Sadly, the 19D was placed on the Supplementary Order of Battle in early
> > 1965, leaving "Northern" Alberta without an armd unit or sub-unit in the
> > PRes for the next decade until the SALH transferred B Sqn to Edmonton.
> >
> >
> > Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com wrote:
> > >
> > > Thank you for your kind words.  SALH just had a change of command and
> LCol
> > > Hodgson signed over command to LCol Douglas in a typical pompous and
> elaborate
> > > Cavalry ceremony in Medicine Hat a couple of weeks back.  In proper
> tradition
> > > and with great style, LCol Hodgson took a mount from our Riding Troop
> and after
> > > taking his horse up on his back haunches, left the parade square.   You
> have to
> > > love that.
> > >
> > > Ian Edwards  on 10/12/2000 03:17:48 PM
> > >
> > > Please respond to army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >
> > > To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > cc:    bcc: Troy Steele/IPL
> > > Subject:  Re: 2000 Cav Dinner In Edmonton
> > >
> > > Good for the Sally Horse South Alberta Light Horse. At least the
> > > cavalry/armd have always had enough sense at a mess dinner to break
> > > after the dinner and before the speeches to allow members to "water
> > > their horses". How do you spell ‘relief‘? Give my regards to LCol
> > > B.Hodgson he started well, one of my pte‘s in the LEdmnR but I must
> > > decline your RSVP.
> > >
> > > Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com wrote:
> > > >
> > > > For those who have not received an invitation the Annual Cavalry
> Dinner it is
> > > on
> > > > Saturday October 28, 2000, at the Petroleum Club this year in
> Edmonton.
> > > >
> > > > The guest speaker is Dr. Leslie Green whose accomplishments as an
> interpreter,
> > > > author and warrior are impressive to say the least.  Give me an email
> if you
> > > > would like to attend.  It should be an impressive event as always.
> > > >
> > > > Thanks
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 21:26:51 EDT*
Ian,
Cavalry is a state of mind, rather than being tied to equines.  That‘s why 
Gen. White insisted upon the Armor Branch insignia having a tank superimposed 
upon the crossed sabers of Cavalry Branch.  Armored Cav was in turn 
superseded by the Air Cav, and now, god knows what combination of vehicles 
and aircraft carry on the tradition.  But we who have worn either the crossed 
sabers or tank/sabers, along with our Stetsons and spurs, continue to pay 
homage to our mounted predecessors out of a sense of romance and gratitude.  
This includes taking on a measure of the arrogance which the French have a 
much nicer-sounding term for...elan‘, and a touch of the pompous, as 
illustrated by George Armstrong Custer, Jeb Stuart, Lords Cardigan and 
Raglan, and Georgie Patton Jr and the III.  
Which is why we Yank cavalrymen say, "If you ain‘t Cav, You ain‘t Sh_t!"
Of course, I‘ve always assumed that meant if you are Cav, you are Sh_t...
Respectfully Submitted,
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 23:15:00 -0400*
"Why is it my cavalry officers exude panache, but cannot spell it?" -
attributed to BGen Reay while Commander of 1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade
Group
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 9:26 PM
Subject: Re: SALH
> Ian,
> Cavalry is a state of mind, rather than being tied to equines.
> This includes taking on a measure of the arrogance which the French have
a
> much nicer-sounding term for...elan‘, and a touch of the pompous, as
> illustrated by George Armstrong Custer, Jeb Stuart, Lords Cardigan and
> Raglan, and Georgie Patton Jr and the III.
> Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 23:56:31 EDT*
‘Cause you don‘t have to be smart in order to look good? Hence many people 
assume that I‘m intelligent...
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Tue, 17 Oct 2000 08:29:55 -0600*
and they‘d be........wrong......?
> -----Original Message-----
> FromHall058@aol.com [SMTPHall058@aol.com]
> Sent:Monday, October 16, 2000 9:57 PM
> To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject:Re: cavalry panache, was Re: SALH
> 
> ‘Cause you don‘t have to be smart in order to look good? Hence many
> people 
> assume that I‘m intelligent...
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Tue, 17 Oct 2000 11:09:59 EDT*
That assessment depends a lot on who you ask...!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Tue, 17 Oct 2000 16:06:50 -0700*
on 16/10/00 20:15, my good friend Mike Oleary at m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
wrote:
> "Why is it my cavalry officers exude panache, but cannot spell it?" -
> attributed to BGen Reay while Commander of 1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade
> Group
> 
> Mike
He said that in Wainwright while wearing a white cowboy hat and slurpin‘
free beer stolen from the Strathconas :
arte et marte
anderson sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Wed, 18 Oct 2000 16:07:13 -0400*
This general made an interesting observation. It doesn‘t really matter
though does it? Even as an Infanteer I‘ve always admired the dash and elan
of the Cavalry, especially the British. Just read a little on the famous
Polish Winged Hussars. Wow! Now there is panashe!.
Dave Willard
----- Original Message -----
From: "Mike Oleary" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 11:15 PM
Subject: cavalry panache, was Re: SALH
> "Why is it my cavalry officers exude panache, but cannot spell it?" -
> attributed to BGen Reay while Commander of 1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade
> Group
>
> Mike
>
> The Regimental Rogue
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
> 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 9:26 PM
> Subject: Re: SALH
>
>
> > Ian,
> > Cavalry is a state of mind, rather than being tied to equines.
>
> > This includes taking on a measure of the arrogance which the French
have
> a
> > much nicer-sounding term for...elan‘, and a touch of the pompous, as
> > illustrated by George Armstrong Custer, Jeb Stuart, Lords Cardigan and
> > Raglan, and Georgie Patton Jr and the III.
> > Dave Hall
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

